
Google Continues To Test A Search Interface That Looks More Like Digg Every Day - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/16/google-continues-to-test-a-search-interface-that-looks-more-like-digg-every-day/
======
andr
Translation:

Google continues to do what I reported it to be doing 2 days ago*

* [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/14/google-bucket-testing-n...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/14/google-bucket-testing-new-digg-like-search-interface/)

------
nazgulnarsil
will google be the ones to actually pull of a human filter search engine? I
hope so. I can see it being really useful for one of the areas the internet
currently sucks at, research.

~~~
Tichy
I think Google already is a human filter search engine.

